# FA age distribution



## sweet&fat (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all! I meet lots of single FAs in the their 20s and some in their 40s, but I very rarely encounter single FAs in their 30s... I wonder if anyone else has noticed this? If so, what do you think could account for this skewed age distribution?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmm, that is interesting. Yeah, I see so many FAs in here that are either very young in their 20s (the list is too long to name) and those in the 40 ish to 50ish age range.


----------



## Oirish (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting topic. I'm not sure what could cause that kind of variance. Perhaps it has something to do with the potency of 80s marketing. They really hammered home the "thin is in" campaign back then at least as much as today. This of course wasn't something new but I think it was more prevelent than in other times. Models seemed thinner in the 80s than in prior decades (cocain is a hell of a drug) and that kind of imagery is pretty impressing. Just a thought as to why there may be fewer FAs in that demographic or why a high proportion might be in the closet.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 11, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Interesting topic. I'm not sure what could cause that kind of variance. Perhaps it has something to do with the potency of 80s marketing. They really hammered home the "thin is in" campaign back then at least as much as today. This of course wasn't something new but I think it was more prevelent than in other times. Models seemed thinner in the 80s than in prior decades (cocain is a hell of a drug) and that kind of imagery is pretty impressing. Just a thought as to why there may be fewer FAs in that demographic or why a high proportion might be in the closet.


Very interesting thought, I'd never considered that. 

It seems like a lot of the single FAs I meet in their 40s are divorced, and _were_ married in their 30s, so I'm guessing the same is true of the guys in their 30s now, that most of them are married and some won't be in their 40s. 

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## imfree (Jun 11, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Interesting topic. I'm not sure what could cause that kind of variance. Perhaps it has something to do with the potency of 80s marketing. They really hammered home the "thin is in" campaign back then at least as much as today. This of course wasn't something new but I think it was more prevelent than in other times. Models seemed thinner in the 80s than in prior decades (cocain is a hell of a drug) and that kind of imagery is pretty impressing. Just a thought as to why there may be fewer FAs in that demographic or why a high proportion might be in the closet.



Can't change what's sexy to an FA, I'll bet the
80's Guys were just in the closet. Damned
Media! Funny, I think this classic was from the
80's. I wish more people could see media
programming for the threat it is to free-thinking.

Styxx-The Grand Illusion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW8T...7AF88D0AB&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=3


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 11, 2010)

In some ways I haven't had that same experience, but probably because I tend to date guys in their 30s, and since I'm fat they are guys who are down with the fat ladies - maybe not self-identified FAs tho. Especially on dating websites, even those specifically for BBW dating, there are a good number of guys in their 30s listed (in my area, just of guys I've seen). 

But off the internet, outside of those dating sites, like at the BBW dance clubs for example? Come to think of it, it does seem like the guys are either in their 20s, or over 40. I think Carrie may be right about a lot of the guys in their 30s being married now, so they're off the market until (some of them) get divorced.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 11, 2010)

Carrie said:


> It seems like a lot of the single FAs I meet in their 40s are divorced, and _were_ married in their 30s, so I'm guessing the same is true of the guys in their 30s now, that most of them are married and some won't be in their 40s.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.



I once read that sometimes, when a man's wife reaches forty, he changes her for two twenties ...:blush:


----------



## germanFA (Jun 11, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Very interesting thought, I'd never considered that.
> 
> It seems like a lot of the single FAs I meet in their 40s are divorced, and _were_ married in their 30s, so I'm guessing the same is true of the guys in their 30s now, that most of them are married and some won't be in their 40s.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.




Yes that makes a lot of sense. I was also married in my 30s, and now in my 40s I am divorced and a true FA, who is looking


----------



## RJI (Jun 11, 2010)

20's = playing the field and dating everyone
30's = pressure from family and peers to marry
40's = divorce from 30's marriage and find someone you really want.

Just how I would rationalize many 30 somethings not being on the market as FA's.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Interesting topic. I'm not sure what could cause that kind of variance. Perhaps it has something to do with the potency of 80s marketing. They really hammered home the "thin is in" campaign back then at least as much as today. This of course wasn't something new but I think it was more prevelent than in other times. Models seemed thinner in the 80s than in prior decades (cocain is a hell of a drug) and that kind of imagery is pretty impressing. Just a thought as to why there may be fewer FAs in that demographic or why a high proportion might be in the closet.



Yeah I just realized how fat-phobic the 80s were, even more so than the 2000s (yup, that cocaine and stupid fitness craze). The worst was the late 70s through the 90s. I was flipping through a bunch of 80s magazines and they all had that skinny, ruler look (with neon colors of course). 

It seems there is more support for a wider range of body sizes at this decade. The 50s were my favorite time because of all the luscious beauties!


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 11, 2010)

I have to agree with Carrie about most thirties men of all attractions being married.

I wonder if Fas are more prevalent in the young due to the increasing number of fat people. You're potentially more likely to date a fat person when there are more fat people to choose from. Also, the decreasing possibility of finding a "thin ideal" partner may lead many to explore other body types.


----------



## olwen (Jun 11, 2010)

I've noticed the age difference as well. The guys are either too young for me or too old for me, course a guy in his 40s wouldn't be too old, but for some reason I tend to attract guys in their 50s and 60s. Carrie could be right about the whole settling down thing for 30 somethings. My friends are all starting to talk about settling down so...yeah maybe.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 11, 2010)

Meatier starlets and sex symbols like Queen Latifah, Jennifer Lopez (her derriere is celebrated), Beyonce, not to mention the powerful influence of Hip Hop which celebrates the more curvaceous and bootylicious female form all contribute to alot of young men in this generation finding larger and curvier women more attractive. And right, the population has grown more fat than 20 years ago and that is also an influence.


----------



## escapist (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe the 30's age range is filled more with FA's that are married and not looking anymore...and the 40-50's are divorced and looking again  just a thought of "What could be".


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2010)

As a 40 something, I dont really see the many 40 something FA's but like others have mentioned, I think the 30's are the "married" or committed years..

I find the majority of FA's out there are in their 20 - I wonder where they all were when I was in my 20's - I know a lot of them were married to NON fat women . Im so happy to see young men to be proud out of the closet FA's


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsexy920 said:


> As a 40 something,I find the majority of FA's out there are in their 20 - I wonder where they all were when I was in my 20's -



Possibly _in utero_?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 12, 2010)

The only FAs who've been interested in me have been in their late 20s and early 30s. So I guess I'm possibly one of the lucky ones... but as I'm just 20, I'd rather someone close to my age, though I'm quite alright with those up to their mid-30s  Don't know if it'll happen, though.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 12, 2010)

escapist said:


> Maybe the 30's age range is filled more with FA's that are married and not looking anymore...and the 40-50's are divorced and looking again  just a thought of "What could be".



I think Carrie had that covered.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 12, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Possibly _in utero_?



If that's not a depressing response, I don't know what is.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 12, 2010)

I know it came off wrong - I meant, when I was in my 20's were where the men also in their 20's 

But I get it - you are funny.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Possibly _in utero_?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2010)

there are some FA's in there 30's on here I have spoken to them lol mayby they are just shy or dont shout their age out loud all the time?


----------



## toni (Jun 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> 20's = playing the field and dating everyone
> 30's = pressure from family and peers to marry
> 40's = divorce from 30's marriage and find someone you really want.
> 
> Just how I would rationalize many 30 somethings not being on the market as FA's.



My thoughts exactly :bow:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 14, 2010)

RJI said:


> 20's = playing the field and dating everyone
> 30's = pressure from family and peers to marry
> 40's = divorce from 30's marriage and find someone you really want.
> 
> Just how I would rationalize many 30 somethings not being on the market as FA's.



50's = Dead, or life over as you know it??

Just wondering.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> 50's = Dead, or life over as you know it??
> 
> Just wondering.



Forty is the old age of youth; fifty is the youth of old age.

Get your walker and I'll race you.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 14, 2010)

Having been off the market for 25 years I am not out there a lot to see whats happening in the dating scene". But when I do go out and in my second job as a wedding photographer I find that there are more and more young guys that are showing interest in the larger gals out there. ITs good to see these gals having fun, being the life of the party and not the wallflower as so many of the bigger gals of my generation were.
I occasionally get hit on by both older and younger men. I laughed the other day was off in my track suit to get groceries no makeup and had just run a comb through my hair. We had packed up the groceries into the vehicle and I see an handsome older guy in his late 50's waving me down as I was about to return the cart. I turned and walked back to the guy and said "oh you would like my cart here you go" and went to hand it over to him. He says "no I just wanted a hug" and grabbed me and gave me a big old hug. I said "Hey be careful my husband is over there and might not appreciate this" And he was like "Ah well he can suck it up I got the best of both worlds a hug from a beautiful woman and the cart I need for my groceries" And off he went humming away. SO ladies there are some older guys out there that like the larger lady, I think that unlike this fella they are just more discreet about their preferences.


----------



## uptown (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a single FA in my early 30's.
I think the age distribution here just mimics the rest of the world.
I've found there are fewer people close to my age that are single.
I'm usually the odd man out in my circle of friends.
Most of my high school and college friends have gotten married or shacked up.
I know a few recent divorcees and some die hard bachelors.

I think there's a biological urge that hits humans in their 30's to settle down (if they haven't already).
I've been calling it "the 30-something dash."


----------



## RJI (Jun 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> 50's = Dead, or life over as you know it??
> 
> Just wondering.




50's were not referenced in the original post so I didn't think to add it.


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2010)

RJI said:


> 50's were not referenced in the original post so I didn't think to add it.



I just turned 55 and I'm not dead, just a smarta**,
which is my normal state when healthy.


----------



## mejix (Jun 15, 2010)

i have noticed that some times i leave late for work but end up arriving at exactly the same time i would've arrived if i had left earlier. the explanation eluded me for the longest time but really it is quite obvious: at some point the early trains enter some sort of fissure in the time/space continuum, passenger molecules disperse and then reintegrate at a later time. 

it might be that something similar happens to single fa's in their 30's. this is just a theory. we need to do more research.


----------



## toni (Jun 15, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> 50's = Dead, or life over as you know it??
> 
> Just wondering.



Damn...Old people are sooooooooooo touchy!!!! 

LMAO J/K *running away* Don't kill me, Philly!


----------



## Oirish (Jun 15, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Very interesting thought, I'd never considered that.
> 
> It seems like a lot of the single FAs I meet in their 40s are divorced, and _were_ married in their 30s, so I'm guessing the same is true of the guys in their 30s now, that most of them are married and some won't be in their 40s.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 15, 2010)

uptown said:


> I'm a single FA in my early 30's.
> I think the age distribution here just mimics the rest of the world.
> I've found there are fewer people close to my age that are single.
> I'm usually the odd man out in my circle of friends.
> ...



This pretty much sums it up for me as well. Hate being the odd man out in my circle of friends.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 15, 2010)

toni said:


> Damn...Old people are sooooooooooo touchy!!!!
> 
> LMAO J/K *running away* Don't kill me, Philly!



Hey, you......if I'm so old, I shouldn't be able to catch you anyway, right? :doh:


----------



## escapist (Jun 17, 2010)

I was actually married in my early 20's and split in my early 30's so


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 18, 2010)

Very interesting topic. I think it does have a lot to do with the nation becoming fatter and the rise of sites like this. No doubt in my mind that the fact that sites like this have contributed to a lot of people being comfortable with liking fat women.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 22, 2010)

i haven't really noticed that a lot. maybe it has something to do with the region i live it. most guys who tend to approach me seriously are in their 30s but its by no means all of them. its probably a good thing in some ways not to find a lot of FAs in their 30s hanging about. thats the age where most men decide they are ready to be serious if they've had relationships before. my gfs call it (33 or so) the age of Jesus, as in "Jesus what took you so long to get all of the skirt chasing out of your system" . its kind of nice to know that FAs are out there and involved just like everyone else instead of hiding away alone with the internet and magazines or only just beginning to find themselves as men. maybe it means their socialization is beginning to look more normal as they approach it with more normalcy. that means fewer are closeted--i hope. in their 20s guys are still learning about themselves. in their 40s there are a lot of divorced or perennially single guys about. but be warned-- a lot of guys in their 30s are really ready and they may push very hard to be serious instead of taking things slow. maybe thats why sometimes there seems to be so much first marriage or training marriage syndrome about. but in general the ones who are truly ready for a loving relationship are very honest and straight forward about it and they don't have any problems showing it as well.


----------



## calauria (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd say about 95% of guys who hit on me are 18 or in their 20s Hell, I'm 38 yrs. old!! Basically, I'm around this age range all the time. I really don't know anyone my age. They are usually years younger or older.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2010)

calauria said:


> I'd say about 95% of guys who hit on me are 18 or in their 20s Hell, I'm 38 yrs. old!! Basically, I'm around this age range all the time. I really don't know anyone my age. They are usually years younger or older.


In my late teens and twenties I got hit on regularly by men in their 40's and 50's. Now that I'm in my early 40's, I'm getting hit on by men in their twenties. I'm not complaining.

However, I do think a LOT of 50-year-old men are smokin' hot.


----------



## toni (Jun 25, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Hey, you......if I'm so old, I shouldn't be able to catch you anyway, right? :doh:



I'm really slooooooow. lol


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 25, 2010)

toni said:


> I'm really slooooooow. lol



Don't worry......I'll always be right behind you...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know if the words are going to come out right, but here I go anyway lol. I've actually given this some thought before so here is my feelings about it. 

Fat has always been, generally, not acceptable in a partner because of "peer pressure" or it's not socially acceptable or whatever you want to call it. There's a reason we call it coming out of the closet when an FA finally comes to term with it. (And that is by no means meant to offend our gay/lesbian friends or anything, or to diminish their struggles and the discrimination they endure, just a shared terminology) 

So..now, when a man has matured, into say his 40's, he knows himself and what he is attracted to. He is comfortable and secure enough in himself to come out of the closet so to speak and date fat women. 

Ok, and...I personally have noticed in the recent years that the younger generation is much more accepting in general, including of fat people. I know not all the younger folks will agree but I see with my own eyes the differences there are now then when I was in high school. Not that every one, in every town, every where is perfect is open and accepting...BUT...back when I was in high school and this is only going back 15 years..there's NO way a fat girl had a boyfriend, a date to the prom, or possibly even any friends at all. 

I think that with girls becoming proud of themselves when they're of size and not being embarrassed with who they are, in combination with the explosion of acceptance all races, sizes, sexual orientation, etc the younger folks are realizing people are all just people, and dating a fat girl is no big deal and they just don't care anymore and want to date who they want to date. So, there are more opportunities now for younger FA's and the bigger girls as well.

I'm pretty proud of this upcoming generation :happy:


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 25, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I'm pretty proud of this upcoming generation :happy:



great points! me too. i love how they aren't ashamed to take the bull by the horns as much as in the past. makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Weeze (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd actually like to know where all these 20 year old FA's are. 
Make a line, boys.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 26, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> So..now, when a man has matured, into say his 40's, he knows himself and what he is attracted to. He is comfortable and secure enough in himself to come out of the closet so to speak and date fat women.
> 
> Ok, and...I personally have noticed in the recent years that the younger generation is much more accepting in general, including of fat people.



Well said. I'd agree with that. I think as people get older they are more likely to say "screw you" to the world, and be who they really want to be. I also think that younger people, are more willing to accept themselves earlier, thanks to the availability of the internet and places like dimensions, and feel that they are not alone.

I'm 23 by the way.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2010)

Weeze said:


> I'd actually like to know where all these 20 year old FA's are.
> Make a line, boys.





qwertyman173 said:


> Well said. I'd agree with that. I think as people get older they are more likely to say "screw you" to the world, and be who they really want to be. I also think that younger people, are more willing to accept themselves earlier, thanks to the availability of the internet and places like dimensions, and feel that they are not alone.
> 
> I'm 23 by the way.



Weeze, meet qwerty. qwerty, meet Weeze


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 26, 2010)

Weeze said:


> I'd actually like to know where all these 20 year old FA's are.
> Make a line, boys.



I second this!

Being a 20 year old... Where the heck are the FAs for me?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm 22. Shame my heart is a mess that is incapable of love.


----------



## bbwildrose (Jun 27, 2010)

It seems like there are no available FAs in their 30s _or_ 40s in the UK, I may have to move to America!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in my mid-twenties, 26 to be exact. I'm currently getting a ton of pressure to settle down and marry. I'm also in a shitty job, in a relationship I'm not quite 100% on, and I'm in the midst of trying to figure myself out.

I think that one of the reasons there aren't a lot of 30 somethings out there who are FAs is because they're either married, trying to get their career on track where they want it to be, or they are trying to find themselves.

Guys in their early twenties are in the fuck&fun stage of their lives. Hell, for most guys that goes until their late twenties, possibly early thirties. Guys in their 40s are pretty set in who they are and their ways, and are trying to find someone, or have already found someone, who can deal with who they are.

So the key is to find someone who you enjoy being with, and enjoy the relationship while it is there. If it lasts, AWESOME! If not, well, there are always more people out there. ALWAYS.

And sometimes it is wise for an older person to date a younger person, to keep things interesting. Studies I've read show that younger men can keep up with older women, and that younger women work well for older men.

Who knows...regardless, maybe the mystery will reveal itself.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 30, 2010)

younger guys seem to date outside of their age groups for various reasons. 20 somethings often mention that women in their age group have a lot of body angst. i'm not sure if thats true or a line but in some respects it does seem to have at least a kernel of truth to it. at that age they seem to be more concerned about sex and the newness of trying things than anything else. add to that many women are relationship minded earlier than guys.

maybe some of the young ones feel because of the gap in ages that an older woman will not even take him on as a serious love relationship. they feel she'll be happy to have him because he is younger and fitter than his older competitors. he can then have what he wants in terms of being just a sexual interest to someone without having to worry about misleading them about his intentions. what they sometimes don't know is that older women are no different and they can get attached and want emotional and relationship needs filled as well. they may not be as dramatic in their reactions and they may not make a big issue of it but deep down they have the same feelings as younger girls. the only difference is that they are wrapped in an older package and have more life experience.

advice for younger girls: a career or a job is no reason to put off having a relationship. guys who are really into that usually are out looking for you early. the ones left when you are in your 30s and 40s are often the ones who are hesitant for some reason or another. you can go to college together , start your careers together no problem. but corporations are no reason to put it off if you happen to meet someone and you have a mutual affinity. a career is not necessarily a life. often its just a small part of one if you work it right or a big part only if thats your personal thing. place the most importance and energy into something no one would have to pay you to do whatever that is. don't give your entire life to anyone or anything. always remember it belongs to you and your happiness. it should never be about what the rest of society thinks its cool that you're doing.


----------



## calauria (Jul 4, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> I'm 22. Shame my heart is a mess that is incapable of love.



Dude!! I'll rock your world!!!


----------



## mango (Jul 14, 2010)

*<<< 34 & Single.


*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2010)

*<<<<<< Old, and damaged goods.*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm 25. Have my mind on my career though.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> *<<<<<< Old, and damaged goods.*



Why do you call yourself damaged? Nothing wrong wtih older men. Older men are sexy and mature.


----------



## Dhaos (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm 25, always liked big girls, and now i have one :eat2:


----------



## calauria (Jul 16, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> *<<<<<< Old, and damaged goods.*



You look rather sexy to me!!





I'm just a big ol flirt today!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 17, 2010)

We are struggling a bit with this thread right now. It is fun, flirty, and there are some really great interactions going on between the FAs, the BBWs and friends. Our concern is that it is not within the guidelines of the BBW forum. The full BBW Forum Guidelines can be found here. 
The idea of moving this thread to one of the other forums was discussed but discarded as the right action. Since the BBW Forum has a specific guide, posts that are made in these threads are often made only because it is the BBW forum. 

Our compromise is to ask that new posters, and those that have participated in this thread to review the forum guidelines, and to honor those rules. At this time we are going to leave the thread open and going forward the posts need to be on track. 

Regards,

EvilPrincess/Mod 

***Maybe someone wants to start a similar thread track on another board? Would be a shame to miss out on the fun...***


----------

